# Anyone heard of this??? Sawgear????



## PlaneWoodworker (Nov 30, 2009)

Saw one of these on a jobsite last week - just found them online.

Anyone of you guys heard of it, or have one?!? What do you think of it?

Hehehe I felt like a kid watching these trim guys use it. 

One of their vids.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

I would not mind having something like that in my shop but I wonder if it is practical on the job site. 

What did you think of the one you saw in person. Did it look like it could take the abuse a tool gets on the job site.

Dave


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

I just looked up the price of that thing. Its not cheap. The unit with a 12' guid bar is around $2,400.


----------



## PlaneWoodworker (Nov 30, 2009)

Actually - it looked pretty solid... 

I would say yes it could handle jobsites. Mainly judging that by the nail-jockeys using it - they didn't seem like the delicate type :laugh: Slamming 2x6's into it all day.

Everything was all internally housed in it. Pretty slick design. Crazy how fast they were going...

Also found their webby - www.sawgear.com


----------



## PlaneWoodworker (Nov 30, 2009)

That's what this guy had - the 12' one.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

couple questions

why did the sissy in the video have gloves on and no safety glassess?

why is punching numbers any faster than reading a tape measure?

why do people cut framing material with a chop saw?

why I really don't get it.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

It would be cool to have one of those. But $2400 is too much. 

Who wears gloves like that working indoors? I guess he wants to keep his hands soft for wifey. :laughing:


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

fast fred said:


> couple questions
> 
> why did the sissy in the video have gloves on and no safety glassess?
> 
> ...


I always want my guys framing with a chop saw. I am not saying it is fast but I think it does a better job.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Tigerstop is the original, and they handle abuse pretty well. We used them on Whirlwind upcut saws in the cabinet shop.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Are you guys fnn kidding , that’s stupid toy home cheapo couldn’t make it in the field people would use
The kid using that waste of junk and space wouldn’t last 30 mins on my crew
You would spend more time breaking down and setting up then it would be worth, never mind the shear abuse it would have to handle, I can see it now , 3 carpenters standing line waiting for a cut
If it could cut bastered roof rafters I’ll buy two


----------



## PlaneWoodworker (Nov 30, 2009)

tccoggs said:


> Tigerstop is the original, and they handle abuse pretty well. We used them on Whirlwind upcut saws in the cabinet shop.


How much was your Tigerstop?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol no wonder he needs that thing. He takes half the day to run the tape down the timber and then mark it. I could have marked it and cut it in the time it took him to type in the numbers and the machine move to it's stop point. :blink:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

looks like it would be a good setup for production trim cutting large amounts of window jamb extensions and casing legs, but for framing i highly doubt it would hold up. our crew has 2 dewalts beat to **** and a makita not far behind. my bosch is saved for finish work. 

and how we have 3 dewalt table saws with the rack and pinion this thing reminds me of it and how much down time would there be if it needs adjusting


----------



## PlaneWoodworker (Nov 30, 2009)

festerized said:


> Are you guys fnn kidding , that’s stupid toy home cheapo couldn’t make it in the field people would use
> The kid using that waste of junk and space wouldn’t last 30 mins on my crew
> You would spend more time breaking down and setting up then it would be worth, never mind the shear abuse it would have to handle, I can see it now , 3 carpenters standing line waiting for a cut
> If it could cut bastered roof rafters I’ll buy two


fester - If you have something to say - you shouldn't beat around the bush. :laughing:

I probably wouldn't be considering buying one unless I had actually seen it in use. We pull out our chop saws everyday. Sure_ reading_ a tape may take the same amount of time as punching in a number. But what about re-measuring on your board, marking it, lining up the mark to the cut on your saw... How can you _not_ see that this is quicker??

Maybe it's not as important to 1/4" tolerance-framers, but to finish guys - being nuts-on is what makes or breaks the job.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

would be great for production exterior window trim

its looks like a great tool for the right person,not for everybody for sure


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

I'd run circles around anyone trying to use that trim out a house. 
how does it adjust for short/long bevels, odd angles, cutting crown?

only purpose I could see is cutting window jambs, and casing with it.
for $2400 I'll just stick to screwing a block to my bench for repeated cuts


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Not that it is that big of a deal, but at 2:33 did you notice no sheetrock backing? And we're supposed to believe this guy as the expert?

Waste of money IMO.


----------



## PlaneWoodworker (Nov 30, 2009)

_That_ would be interesting to see a side by side comparison of a pro contractor vs. this thing... Probably would have to be a 3rd party. 

I don't think anyone would believe the company if _they_ did it. Be too many guys ripping the "pro contractor" to shreds if this thing won. 

Well - I guess no matter who did it, other guys are going to rip their method to shreds. That's what we contractors do best! :clap:


----------



## Birch (Jul 20, 2009)

Years ago, when I built my first Shop Saw rig, I used one of these;

http://www.amazon.com/Biesemeyer-78-989-T-Square-Pointer-Cut-Off/dp/B00002260M/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1259689840&sr=1-5

Back then they were $29.99. (and I thought that was too much ) It was kind of lightweight for framing but it gave me ideas on making my own. What I have now is a simple fence system with a tape on it and a custom made stop with a plus-12” stop block similar to the one in the saw gear video so I can easily cut stacks of blocks under 12”. To set the stop I add 1’ to the block length and Vice-grip clamp the pointer guage on the measure fence dimension. For the single cuts over a foot the tape is calibrated to be used without any stop, just line up the square end on the desired dimension and hold to cut. I can gang cut two blocks at a time. Anything over 6’ long and I conventionally gang cut with a frame saw from longer stock usually, but I can cut up to 92 5/8” with it.

As far as having a cutting race to see what method will cut the most the fastest, it may not be a fair competition. The thing that the shop saw setup will do for you is allow you to put your green horn sissy-girlfriend helper at the saw and keep up with a veteran sawyer using a framing saw.:gunsmilie: I’m sure the vet’s costly talents are better used elsewhere.:clap:

I also wish the term “Chop Saw” had never been invented. I can’t tell you how many guys I’ve had come on my site and jam the saw through a two-by like they were chopping wood with a circular saw. I prefer the term “Shop Saw”, because it makes “Shop” quality cuts, (and also, that’s how most local Mexicans pronounce “Chop” too :w00t. The point is that they need to let the saw work as it is designed too and not force the blade, jam, or “Chop” wood with it.


(I doubt that the saw gear setup is as fast as the one I have for doing what I do with mine, but I think it is still very nice, and much nicer than I need.:no


----------



## SawGearGuy (Jul 30, 2009)

festerized said:


> Are you guys fnn kidding , that’s stupid toy home cheapo couldn’t make it in the field people would use
> The kid using that waste of junk and space wouldn’t last 30 mins on my crew
> You would spend more time breaking down and setting up then it would be worth, never mind the shear abuse it would have to handle, I can see it now , 3 carpenters standing line waiting for a cut
> If it could cut bastered roof rafters I’ll buy two


Wow - I guess this is the road I chose when I agreed to let these guys film on my jobsite... Yikes. Pull no punches here. 

I'll address some of the questions posted here, and if anyone else has any other intelligent questions to ask, aside from "why's the sissy wearing gloves?", (which, to be fair - _is_ a valid question) I'm happy to answer them, post pictures/videos, share insights or whatever else.

Hopefully - I haven't completely discredited myself for pointing at a corner where no blocking was installed - in an area we hadn't even touched yet. And yes - I _do_ like to keep my hands soft for wifey. :cheesygri


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

This thread was dead for over 2 years. AA hasn’t logged in in 360 days and SawGearGuy hasn’t been here for 2 years. 

Just for information!


----------

